# My Short Game is terrible!



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello, my irons used to be terrible but since ive had one lesson they have been amazing and my short game was what was keeping me in the game but now i just cant get the ball in the air when chipping. Is their any reasons?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

With out more information I would suggest you go to this link and give this chipping method a try.

GilroyDispatch.com | Putt with your chipping clubs

I use it and I have great success with it. Nice thing about this method is that is identical to your putting stroke, so when you are practicing one, you are also practicing the other. Based on what you posted I would offer this. Make sure your head stays still during your chipping stroke, and/or open up the club face a little. If your head raises up during the stroke so will the club head. Also make sure your hands lead the club head through impact. If the hands don't lead the club head, that bring the club's bounce into play which raises the leading edge of the club. The bottom, leading edge of your club is contacting the ball too high, which robs the shot of getting any air under the ball. In other words you might be "skulling" the shot. There are other reasoning for this poor shot. Others can chime in with their info. :thumbsup:



Harvey said:


> Hello, my irons used to be terrible but since ive had one lesson they have been amazing and my short game was what was keeping me in the game but now i just cant get the ball in the air when chipping. Is their any reasons?


----------



## watershedmoment (Aug 3, 2011)

practice practice practice. chipping is really is to get better at by forcing yourself


----------

